# Shit happens



## fabio28

hello everyone ... we always say in english "shit happens" wich is usually used as an explanation..  for ex: someome will ask why are you so late and you answer: shit happens ..... normally to describe a situation that is out of our control...is there a quick spanish phraze that has a simular meaning?,


----------



## cirrus

How about en todas partes cuecen habas?


----------



## fabio28

can i have the opinion of a native  ?  thanks


----------



## lauranazario

fabio28 said:
			
		

> hello everyone ... we always say in english "shit happens" wich is usually used as an explanation..  for ex: someome will ask why are you so late and you answer: shit happens ..... normally to describe a situation that is out of our control...is there a quick spanish phraze that has a simular meaning?,


I tend to translate the intent behind "shit happens" (the sheer unpredictability) as *cosas que pasan*.
On the one day I needed to get to the office on time, there was this huge traffic jam. Oh well, shit happens = justo el día en que tenía que llegar temprano a la oficina, hubo una terrible congestión de tránsito. Oh, bueno... cosas que pasan.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Eugin

HI Fabio!!!
As a native, I can tell you that it´s rather difficult to look for an equivalent to that expression in English. Some expressions you can use may be:
- *Es así*
- *Cosas que pasan*
- *No queda otra*

I hope some others can have an opinion as regards these options, so that you are sure that you can use them "safely"!!

Saludos!!!


----------



## knightfeat

I don't know what it means. Could you help me?


----------



## ampurdan

Literalmente: "la mierda sucede". Se usa para expresar un sentimiento de conformismo con las adversidades. "La vida es así", "así es como es la vida", "¡ni modo!" (en México)...


----------



## deliranta

Hola a todos. Aki en España ,eso de "Shit Happens", seria nuestro querido y viejo..."Hay que joderse!".Ejemplo :Hay que joderse!..Ya han vuelto a subir los precios!".Indicando, sorpresa,queja y contrariedad.
Un saludo, espero que os sirva de ayuda.


----------



## Masood

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=58163&highlight=shit+happens


----------



## pepita perez

Estoy de acuerdo con las propuestas de Eugin.
Creo recordar que en Forrest Gump usaban esa expresión y la traducian como "*A veces pasa*".
Sino en España, como somos muy malhablados se dice en un registro mas vulgar: "*Hay que joderse*" o "*Ajo y agua*" que significa " a joderse y a aguantarse".


----------



## leahbabie

Creo que la significa de shit happens es como,  inevitablemente cosas malas pasar en vida. Espero que este ayudaste. Besos, Leah.


----------



## earaoz

Vaya, me acaba de tocar ver ahora esa expresión en una serie de TV y por el contexto y todo la traducción más acertada a mi entender es la de la de pepita perez:
"*ajo y agua*"  (a joderse y aguantarse).
Saludos


----------



## avizor

La frase en ingles no tiene sentido así escrita. si tuviera en medio una coma tendría lógica.. s***, happens!


----------



## hellohola123

así es la vida yo podría usar.


----------



## bgiorno

Y sí, ésta frase tiene diferente traducciones de acuerdo al contexto que estés hablando en castellano, otra opción:
-que se le va a hacer.
-estas cosas pasan/suceden (mas suave)


----------



## Ray J

No estoy de acuerdo con traducir "shit happens" como "así es la vida" a secas  y todas esas expresiones suaves y asépticas en español. 
"Shit happens" tiene un tono más vulgar y malsonante que decir simplemente "son cosas que pasan" o "así es la vida", dada la inclusión de la palabra "shit" en la expresión inglesa.
"Hay que joderse" es la más válida de las opciones planteadas, y también valdría decir "así es la puta/perra vida".


----------



## hellohola123

i disagree.

dont think 'shit happens' is very vulgar, and is used regularly in England.


----------



## albertopuente

"es lo que hay"


----------



## ирене

I think the most appropriate equivalent provided so far is the last one from alberto puente "es lo que hay".

Other expressions would be:

- Eso pasa
- Es lo que pasa (you can add in your example the reason why you are late): [Why are you so late?] Es lo que pasa cuando pierdes el autobús  [literally: That´s what happens when you miss the bus]

"Shit happens" is extremely popular in the UK and is not considered vulgar, they say that all the time.


----------



## cirrus

ирене said:


> "Shit happens" is extremely popular in the UK and is not considered vulgar, they say that all the time.



Whilst it is said a lot, it isn't something you'd say in front of a maiden aunt or if you were trying to impress someone in an interview for example.


----------



## asidres

Interesting how this thread has been alive for over 7 years... I still have a question about it. All the explanations above include this conformist attitude ("well, this shit happens"), but what would be the translation into Spanish when you don't have that conformist attitude? For example: "That night I went into that neighborhood where all that crazy shit happens"
I think it needs something vulgar, but something that can be printed: "Esa noche me metí en ese barrio donde xxxxxx" How would you say it in Spanish? "...donde la mierda pasa"? ¿"... donde siempre pasa algo malo"? (this last one is too weak, but can't think of a stronger but printable translation...)


----------



## Janis Joplin

Ray J said:


> No estoy de acuerdo con traducir "shit happens" como "así es la vida" a secas  y todas esas expresiones suaves y asépticas en español.
> "Shit happens" tiene un tono más vulgar y malsonante que decir simplemente "son cosas que pasan" o "así es la vida", dada la inclusión de la palabra "shit" en la expresión inglesa.
> "Hay que joderse" es la más válida de las opciones planteadas, y también valdría decir "así es la puta/perra vida".



*Ya valió madre* o *Se chingó el asunto*... decimos en mi pueblo.


----------



## Andrea Moon

Hola,

En mi opinión, el significado que más se adecua es 'es lo que hay'.

Saludos


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola:
Por acá, a veces se dice: "¡Mierdas que pasan!" bien para quejarse o bien por conformismo; y, créanme, sin influjo de la expresión inglesa. Se puede decir: «¡Mierdas que pasan! Pero hay que seguir».  También se comenta al hablar de las desventuras de alguien: "Las mierdas que le pasan a Fulano". En resumen, una de las tantas connotaciones de «mierda» acá es «suceso desagradable, vaina» (—¿Por qué traes esa cara? —¡Ay, es que me pasó una mierda más maluca_¹_...!).

No sé si les sirva a hablantes de otras regiones. Ahí les dejo, que me tengo que ir.

Saludos,

__________
_¹ Maluco = kind of bad/mean/nasty/harmful._


----------



## vedlos

Hola,

para mantener vivo el hilo, y porque he tenido que dedicarle un buen rato a pensar opciones para la traducción de un título, he optado por "Mala suerte". Sé que no vale para todas las posibilidades, como "Shit happens when you..." (mucho más fácil de resolver), pero creo que cuando te dices a ti mismo, o a otra persona, "Shit happens", a secas, es una solución concisa, no malsonante y creo que bastante fiel.

Saludos.


----------



## EddieZumac

En México también dirían "que mala leche".


----------



## iribela

asidres said:


> Interesting how this thread has been alive for over 7 years... I still have a question about it. All the explanations above include this conformist attitude ("well, this shit happens"), but what would be the translation into Spanish when you don't have that conformist attitude? For example: "That night I went into that neighborhood where all that crazy shit happens"
> I think it needs something vulgar, but something that can be printed: "Esa noche me metí en ese barrio donde xxxxxx" How would you say it in Spanish? "*...donde la mierda pasa"? *¿"... donde siempre pasa algo malo"? (this last one is too weak, but can't think of a stronger but printable translation...)



Not "...donde la mierda pasa", maybe "...donde pasa cualquier cagada"

Definitely vulgar, but whether it can be printed, I guess that depends.


----------



## SydLexia

It just depends so much on the context.

"But Mr Capone! You said you'd look after my car. Now look at it, itś all full of bullet holes - Shut it, kid. Shit happens." (linguistically anachronistic)
"And the best thing was that it rained all day for my ex-wife's wedding. Shit happens!"
"Always check you have plenty of fuel before you leave. You know, shit happens and you have to divert to somewhere miles away."

syd


----------



## Cal inhibes

Tengo la idea de que esta frase en inglés no es muy antigua. Siempre se había dicho antes "la mierda existe". A alguien se le ocurrió que, más que existir, la mierda sucede. En Forrest Gump le atribuyen a este filósofo medio autista la invención de la frase, lo cual corrobora que es relativamente nueva. En español tendría sentido decir "la mierda sucede", en vez de "la mierda existe", y no habría necesidad de buscar frases hechas como "la vida es así", que en realidad no reflejan el trasfondo existencial de la frase. 
Saludos


----------



## Cimarrona

asidres said:


> Interesting how this thread has been alive for over 7 years... I still have a question about it. All the explanations above include this conformist attitude ("well, this shit happens"), but what would be the translation into Spanish when you don't have that conformist attitude? For example: "That night I went into that neighborhood where all that crazy shit happens"
> I think it needs something vulgar, but something that can be printed: "Esa noche me metí en ese barrio donde xxxxxx" How would you say it in Spanish? "...donde la mierda pasa"? ¿"... donde siempre pasa algo malo"? (this last one is too weak, but can't think of a stronger but printable translation...)




I know it has been a while since this started but I have to say this. It is really impressing to notice how our cultures meet and we can know more from each other. There is no doubt we should be aware where the situation is happening so, we can give the meaning we would like to. 

In the post from Asidres, and considering a Mexican context with Spanish from here, we would say: "esa noche me metí en ese barrio donde cualquier *chingadera pasa* / *pendejada puede pasar*" It is strong, rude and I wouldn't use it, as Cirrus already mentioned "_in front of a maiden aunt or if you were trying to impress someone in an interview_".


----------



## Scream

Creo que "Asi es la vida" es lo más acertado. Si dices hay que joderse, es con cierta rabia por lo que pasa mientras que "así es la vida", te tienes que contentar. Estas cosas pasa, asi es la vida, es lo que hay, acostúmbrate, esto pasa....


----------



## dalv

Saludos a todos!  In my humble opinion the options: *cosas que pasan, asi es la vida, es lo que hay *sound more like "*such is life"* which is also commonly used as the *mild* version of *shit happens *


----------



## Rodal

dalv said:


> Saludos a todos!  In my humble opinion the options: *cosas que pasan, asi es la vida, es lo que hay *sound more like "*such is life"* which is also commonly used as the *mild* version of *shit happens *



I agree, such is life is "asi es la vida".

Para decir "shit happens" yo diría: que mala suerte, y después diría "al mal tiempo buena cara".

No creo que exista una sola palabra en español para encerrar completamente la expresión "shit happens" que denota resignación y una cuota de buena actitud frente a la vida.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Scream said:


> Creo que "Asi es la vida" es lo más acertado. Si dices hay que joderse, es con cierta rabia por lo que pasa mientras que "así es la vida", te tienes que contentar.



I agree.

I think part of the problem lies in the fact that the expression 'Shit happens!' is used in a number of different ways, with three pairs of /six distinct (indeed, even opposite) senses, to start with;

1- Criticism
With a sense of rejection, as an expression of outrage.

2- Acceptance
With a sense of conformity, let's say, taking things in your stride, or 'tomándose las cosas filosóficamente', as the Spanish saying goes.


You can also distinguish a variation of senses according to the intent of the speaker who uses it, depending on the subject / object relation the expression is referred to... I mean, as this expression has a kind of abstract / impersonal orientation, because it lacks subjects and objects ('Shit happens' - By whom / to whom?), it generates ambiguity...; Its meaning depends on whether the speaker refers to himself/herself or someone else..., and on his/her intent as well..., as the phrase can be said both with a friendly / unfriendly connotation, both as an excuse (usually, when said about oneself), or as a provocation (when it's something bad that happens to someone else, and the phrase is used as an expression of rejoicing, ie, scorn). This is why so many various equivalents are found for it;

1- Positive
Used as an excuse, usually about oneself (the speaker)

2- Negative
Used as a provocation, sarcastically, ironically, etc, usually about someone else (often, the listener).

There's also an issue of register, which has already been discussed in the thread, of whether it is vulgar or informal... Which imposes limitations to its translation into Spanish...

1- Informal
2- Vulgar


I would propose other possibilities;

- La vida es muy jodida / cabrona
(La vida es muy puta / perra)
- Nunca sabes lo que puede pasar
- ¡Qué jodido!
- ¡Qué / Menuda putada...!
- ¡Hay que tocarse los huevos...!


----------

